# Ice Hockey venues



## ccfc-4-life (Nov 6, 2006)

Was wondering if anybody had any decent pictures of different ice hockey venues all around the world from the biggest to the smallest it doesnt matter. However ive always prefered the smaller venues ffrom 12,000 capacity or less


----------



## no123one (Nov 11, 2009)

Is this small enough for you?

Handheld 38 Picture Panorama of 2,000 seat Credit Union Place In Dauphin Canada a town of only 8,000. Completed 3 years ago it's a beautiful little facility complete with running track around the top, and curling rink and wave pool attached under one roof. Great job Dauphin!

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/5980/cup38panorama.jpg

Sound is amazing (notice the sound baffling on the ceiling) and it's as comfortable a place to watch hockey as the $150 million, 15,000 seat MTS Centre (which is remarkable itself)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Where's Dauphin? Manitoba?


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

My favourite:
*Vaillant Arena, Davos, Switzerland*

Home of the HC Davos (29 times Swiss champion) and venue of the Spengler Cup (the oldest tournament for hockey clubs in the world). It has a capacity of 7.000 people (3.200 seated) and features a wooden roof.


















*Lanxess Arena, Cologne, Germany*
Home of the Kölner Haie, Colognes team in the DEL (the German equivalent to the NHL and one of the strongest leagues in the world) is a multi-purpose arena (other events are handball matches (venue of the final of the WC 2007) and concerts) and the largest ice hockey venue in Europe with a capacity of 18.500 viewers.

















(all pics from wikipedia)


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Ice arenas in Belarus, many will be venues for the 2014 Men's World Ice Hockey Championships

Minsk Arena









Bobruysk Arena



















Lida













Ice Arena Kobryn









front elevation









front elevation with helipad









front elevation with parking









front elevation









backward elevation

Orsha



Pruzhany






Chizhovka Arena in Minsk proposals

































































Zhlobin Metalurg













Vitebsk



















Raubichy










Gomel



Grodno





Brest










Keramin Minsk


----------



## no123one (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually, the Spengler is only the oldest European tournament for club teams, not in world, it's 2nd oldest after Lord Stanley's 

That arena in Davos sort of reminds me of the old arena in Dauphin that was just replaced. It sat around 3000 people and had a high, rounded, wooden roof. Very loud!


----------



## Buffalo (Oct 15, 2009)

*HSBC Arena*
Buffalo, NY
Capacity:18,690
Home of the Buffalo Sabres.














































On November 16, 1996, just weeks after opening, the jumbotron fell to the ice minutes after practice and hours before a game.










One of the more popular things at the arena is a huge team photo on the walkway that connects a parking garage and the arena. 










Lastly, i don't know if this counts, but it did host a hockey game.

Ralph Wilson Stadium




























(All images from google search)


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Ah, my fault. Spengler Cup is the oldest international tournament.

Btw.: Is that above the match that holds the world record for attendence? Next year's world cup opening match will take place in Gelsenkirchens Veltins Arena (known for its football team Schalke 04) to break it with around 75.000 viewers.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

thun said:


> Is that above the match that holds the world record for attendence? Next year's world cup opening match will take place in Gelsenkirchens Veltins Arena (known for its football team Schalke 04) to break it with around 75.000 viewers.


The game that holds the ice hockey highest attendance on record is the Cold War game between the University of Michigan Wolverines and the Michigan State University Spartans, which was held at Spartan Stadium in East Lansing, Michigan. I think the capacity was 74,544. The 2008 NHL Winter Classic in Buffalo only had 71,217. The University of Michigan hockey team will host the second outdoor hockey game between the Wolverines and archrival Michigan State, in the 107,501-seat Michigan Stadium, on Dec. 11, 2010. The University of Wisconsin also has a game planned February 6th, 2010 (called the Camp Randall Hockey Classic) at the 80,321-seat Camp Randall Stadium in Madison, Wisconsin.


----------



## Buffalo (Oct 15, 2009)

thun said:


> My favourite:
> Home of the Kölner Haie, Colognes team in the DEL (the German equivalent to the NHL and one of the strongest leagues in the world) is a multi-purpose arena (other events are handball matches (venue of the final of the WC 2007) and concerts) and the largest ice hockey venue in Europe with a capacity of 18.500 viewers.


Hey, what is the talent level like in this league compared to the NHL. that is a good arena too.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Calvin W said:


> And you claim to be Canadian? lol. Look it up, almost straight north from Brandon. Any idea wher ethat is?:lol:


Every self-respecting Nova Scotian knows Brandon. Go Bobcats! I've seen their basketball team play at least 5 times.


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, I have always wondered if this have ever happened - Thanks. They always looks so precarious just hanging there.


----------



## no123one (Nov 11, 2009)

TooFar said:


> Wow, I have always wondered if this have ever happened - Thanks. They always looks so precarious just hanging there.


I know! And how about that new 60 yard long behemoth hanging over the new Dallas football stadium?!

Or how about the new Jumbotron at the 22,000 seat Bell Centre in Montreal, the largest scoreboard in the NHL!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/2904320045_894ee61080.jpg


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

The oldest indoor hockey arena in the world is Matthew Arena in Boston, home of the Northeastern University Huskies.





























http://www.gonu.com/mhockey/archives/matthews/index.html


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

One of my personal favorites:

MTS Centre (15,000), Winnipeg, Manitoba. 

Current home of the Manitoba Moose, and (hopefully) future home of the Winnipeg Jets.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

KingmanIII said:


> One of my personal favorites:
> 
> MTS Centre (15,000), Winnipeg, Manitoba.
> 
> Current home of the Manitoba Moose, and (hopefully) future home of the Winnipeg Jets.


15,000? It's gon' have to grow a bit to support an NHL team. Even the Coyotes could average 15,000 fans (when they weren't on the verge of being moved).


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

Zagreb Arena, to host two Medvescak's matches in EBEL League (Austrian Hockey League). Medvescak plays in 5k capacity Home of sports (Dom sportova) in Zagreb, Croatia, but because of Zagreb ATP Tournament, 2 matches will be played in this beautiful arena

15.000 capacity


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

BoulderGrad said:


> 15,000? It's gon' have to grow a bit to support an NHL team. Even the Coyotes could average 15,000 fans (when they weren't on the verge of being moved).


That's number of tickets distributed, though -- actual paid attendance is usually much lower.

In a place like Winnipeg, if they say 15,000, you're gonna see 15,000 butts in the seats.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Winnipeg really should have made the arena a little bit bigger though. 17,500 isn't that much bigger than what they have now, but the optics of it from an NHL point of view is better. 15,000 suggests that Winnipeg isn't a large enough city to host an NHL club. If MTS held 17,500 fans, I bet they'd still sell it out.

Despite having only 730,000 people, Winnipeg is a far superior hockey market than a good 60% of the cities that presently have a team.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The Clinton Arena in Clinton, New York is where I learned to love hockey. It was built in 1953 and seats 2,000 which is the same as the population of the town. It's construction was funded by donations from the people of the town.
From 1953 to 1973 it was home to the Clinton Comets of the EHL, it was also the site of a number of minor league playoff games after that and was used for some scenes in the movie Slapshot. It is also the home of high school and youth hockey programs. It is a quintessential old small town arena.

These aren't the greatest photos but they were all I could find.

Exterior:










Interior:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Camp Randall Hockey Classic, February 6th, 2010, Camp Randall Stadium, Madison, Wisconsin
University of Wisconsin Badgers vs. University of Michigan Wolverines
Attendance 55,000


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Frozen Tundra Hockey Classic, February 11th, 2006, Lambeau Field, Green Bay, Wisconsin
University of Wisconsin Badgers vs. Ohio State University Buckeyes
Attendance 40,890


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ this is why Milwaukee deserves an NHL franchise


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> For the Americans and Canadians (mainly for the Canadians), what is your favorite junior hockey arena? Any level is fine. What do they look like?


Kitchener Memorial Auditorium, because it reminds me so much of the Buffalo Memorial Auditorium.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Kontinental Hockey League All-Star Game, January 10, 2009, Red Square, Moscow, Russia
Team Jagr vs. Team Yashin
Attendance 2,500










Charity Game honouring Russian Hockey, December 9th, 2006, Red Square, Moscow, Russia
Team USSR vs. Team World
Attendance 2,000


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Mirabito Outdoor Classic, February 20, 2010, New York State Fairgrounds, Syracuse, New York
Syracuse Crunch vs. Binghamton Senators
Attendance 21,508









http://photos.syracuse.com/4456/gallery/mirabito_outdoor_classic/index.html


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Our Game to Give, April 2, 2005, Ivor Wynne Stadium, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
Team Gilmour vs. Team Staios
Attendance 20,000










Swedish Elitserien, December 28, 2009, Ullevi Stadium, Gothenburg, Sweden
Frolunda Indians vs. Farjestads BK
Attendance 31,144


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

100th match of Tigers-Bern derby, January 14, 2007, Stade de Suisse Wankdorf, Bern, Switzerland
SCL Tigers vs. SC Bern
Attendance 30,076










NHL preseason game, September 27, 1991, Caesars Palace parking lot, Las Vegas, Nevada
Los Angeles Kings vs. New York Rangers
Attendance 13,000


----------



## htpwn (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll add a few:

Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON

Built: 1999
Capacity: 18800
Home to: Toronto Maple Leafs (NHL), Toronto Raptors (NBA)










http://www.seats3d.com/nhl/toronto_maple_leafs/


----

Currently in the process of being turned into a grocery store ohno but Maple Leaf Gardens, Toronto, ON

Built: 1931
Closed: 2000 (Leafs left in 1999)
Capacity: Ranging from ~13000-~16000 through the years
Notable Events: Toronto Maple Leaf hockey (1931-1999), Only venue to host the Beetles in all 3 North American tours, First ever NBA game (Toronto Huskies vs. New York Knicks).



















Opening day:


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

htpwn said:


> I'll add a few:
> 
> Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON
> 
> ...


Ryerson University will also be using Maple Leaf Gardens for hockey, basketball, and volleyball.


----------



## htpwn (Jan 12, 2010)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Ryerson University will also be using Maple Leaf Gardens for hockey, basketball, and volleyball.


Yes I know but the inside is in the process of being stripped bare. If you go to the south side of Carlton St. in the night (It's easier to see in a lit window during night hours than the daytime), you can see in the windows above the main entrance and let's put it this way, you can see the Wood St. balconies... or what's left of them.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm just glad that we managed to save MLG from being demolished unlike a lot of other Original Six arenas in the continent.


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

I still can't understand why Milwaukee doesn't have an NHL franchise but Tampa Bay does..


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

eMKay said:


> This thread is for small arenas, why are outdoor and MLG posted?


Read what ccfc-4-life wrote when he started this thread:



ccfc-4-life said:


> Was wondering if anybody had any decent pictures of different ice hockey venues all around the world from the biggest to the smallest it doesnt matter.


That is why I posted the outdoor pics. And yes, he also said he liked smaller arenas under 12,000 seats. So here is one:

Sears Centre (cap. 9,000 for hockey), Hoffman Estates, IL:


----------



## htpwn (Jan 12, 2010)

eMKay said:


> This thread is for small arenas, why are outdoor and MLG posted? Now the thread is all cluttered with crap.



OP:



> Was wondering if anybody had any decent pictures of different ice hockey venues all around the world* from the biggest to the smallest it doesnt matter.* However ive always prefered the smaller venues ffrom 12,000 capacity or less


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry, thought I was reading the other thread.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

koolio said:


> I'm just glad that we managed to save MLG from being demolished unlike a lot of other Original Six arenas in the continent.


I liked what they did with the Montreal Forum...


----------



## htpwn (Jan 12, 2010)

jean1991 said:


> I still can't understand why Milwaukee doesn't have an NHL franchise but Tampa Bay does..


In brief, the NHL doesn't have a national cable contract. Every other sports league in the US does (MLB, NBA, NFL). The goal was to grow the game in "non-traditional markets" and create a footprint across the United States and not just the North. 

This strategy has taken a lot of slander though, specifically because the NHL chose to relocate 2 Canadian teams in the process of following this strategy. Now, with Tampa, Florida, Atlanta, and specifically Phoenix showing vast amounts of empty seats (with the exception of Phoenix lately), calls have been coming from Canadians and many Northern Americans to relocate the teams from the "non-traditional markets" to more traditional ones, more specifically Winnipeg and Quebec City, the two cities that lost their team in the mid-1990s. Southern Ontario is also viewed as a gold mine. Among US markets, Milwaukee is often mentioned but it does not have an NHL ready arena or plans to build one. Not to mention it is also close to Chicago and the Blackhawks (being one of the oldest teams in the league) likely would attempt to foil any attempt to place a team there. Plus the NBA's Bucks aren't doing too well as it is so who's to say an NHL team would do better? 



KingmanIII said:


> I liked what they did with the Montreal Forum...


You would be in the minority


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Why do people always throw Tampa Bay into the bad attendance discussions? They're traditionally been pretty strong and are now 20th of 30 with a much worse team.


----------



## htpwn (Jan 12, 2010)

krudmonk said:


> Why do people always throw Tampa Bay into the bad attendance discussions? They're traditionally been pretty strong and are now 20th of 30 with a much worse team.


It's just seen as another sunbelt market that can't draw. The worst case is San Jose who have sold out every game this year (and for the last few years IIRC) and people still consider it a weak market.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Anubis2051 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Greece (Jul 10, 2010)

Athens-Ano Liossia Arena
Capacity-9,300


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

Commandant said:


> 113,411 fans at Michigan Stadium for "The Big Chill at the Big House"


awesomeness


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

What is that Swedish sport called that kinda resembles hockey but is played on a much bigger ice surface? I think an NCAA team should play a game on that kind of surface ... it will be as big as the entire football field. That would be awesome!


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

koolio said:


> What is that Swedish sport called that kinda resembles hockey but is played on a much bigger ice surface? I think an NCAA team should play a game on that kind of surface ... it will be as big as the entire football field. That would be awesome!


bandy


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

koolio said:


> What is that Swedish sport called that kinda resembles hockey but is played on a much bigger ice surface?


Bandy, it's from Russia (or Great Britain, depending who you ask), not Sweden.














Guidant John Rose Oval in Roseville, Minn., the only full-size outdoor bandy rink in the United States.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Should Bandy be included in the Olympics? There must be significant interest from the major countries that play the sport and one can easily convert say, a 10,000 seat minimum football/soccer stadium (one not used for the ceremonies) as the sport's venue? 

Just make it outdoors (though if the city does have an available indoor venue, then why not?), 10,000 seats minimum, where you lay a temporary ice sheet on the field, which is artificially refrigerated.

There, you got another ice sport that shouldn't cost too much to host, after all, most cities do have an already existing football/soccer venue, most even more than one. It would give a good excuse to use an already existing sporting facility in the host city.

The only requirement would be that the bandy venue should ideally not be the same as the ceremonial venue, but who knows, it could work.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Lord David said:


> Should Bandy be included in the Olympics? There must be significant interest from the major countries that play the sport and one can easily convert say, a 10,000 seat minimum football/soccer stadium (one not used for the ceremonies) as the sport's venue?


The problem that there is no many national federations in the FIB (27 members) and the great difference between the level of top-class teams (like Russia and Sweden) and other national teams.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Commandant said:


> Bandy, it's from Russia (or Great Britain, depending who you ask), not Sweden.


Yes, bandy is very popular in the some Russian regions (like Siberia, Northern regions, etc.). By the way, we don't use word Bandy, but Hockey with ball or sometimes Russian Hockey.

Bandy = Hockey with ball or Russian Hockey;
Ice Hockey = Hockey with puck or simply Hockey;
Field Hockey = Hockey on the grass.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

AlekseyVT said:


> The problem that there is no many national federations in the FIB (27 members) and the great difference between the level of top-class teams (like Russia and Sweden) and other national teams.


Is that a problem? Surely you can make it say an 8 team format, where you get the top 2 teams of each group advance to the semi finals.

Or even a 16 team format with quarter finals. Just get the top 15 teams from the past year (ie 2010-2011) of Bandy World Cups (assuming there is one), and the host nation. Should the host nation not have a Bandy team, then make one, or simply give up the spot and just host the event.


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Lord David said:


> Is that a problem? Surely you can make it say an 8 team format, where you get the top 2 teams of each group advance to the semi finals.
> 
> Or even a 16 team format with quarter finals. Just get the top 15 teams from the past year (ie 2010-2011) of Bandy World Cups (assuming there is one), and the host nation. Should the host nation not have a Bandy team, then make one, or simply give up the spot and just host the event.


*Here are results of the Bandy World Championship 2010 among the six teams of the Division A (upper division):*
Russia (2nd place) - Kazakhstan (4th place) 14-2 (group), 16-3 (semifinals)
Sweden (1st place) - Finland (3rd place) 8-1 (group), 9-4 (semifinals)

*Group Round:*
Kazakhstan (4) - Norway (5) 12-3
Sweden (1) - USA (6) 14-6
Russia (2) - Finland (3) 12-4
Finland (3) - USA (6) 13-2
Sweden (1) - Kazakhstan (4) 12-0
Russia (2) - Norway (5) 12-2
Sweden (1) - Norway (5) 13-2
Russia (2) - USA (6) 19-5

I'm think it's don't need to speak about teams of Division B.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTgWvExKnoY
http://www.youtube.com/user/SlavkaEspresso#p/u/28/n_00kS2Hxlw
I heard that the Sochi games will be indicative Bandy. Bandy also was included in the Winter Asian Games to be held in Almaty in January 2011 at the stadium:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medeo

Bandy pitch metric

In Russia, some football stadiums with artificial turf in the winter is used for bandy.
In Siberia, some matches played at temperatures from -30 to -50 celsius


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Kemerovo, HC Kuzbass, Khimik Stadium - 32000 сар


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Krasnoyarsk, HC Enisey
Enisey Stadium - 10000

Central Stadium - 30000


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Irkutsk, HC Baikal, Trud Stadium - 18000(record 31000 in semifinals 1998\99 season)


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

Ice hockey finally comes to this fantastic venue. *Four matches* will be played here, in period of 21 January to 28 January. Those matches will make biggest crowd on hockey games in Croatia in history. *Medveščak*, phenomenon from *Zagreb *(attracts 5k+ in every match since started to play professional hockey, in Austrian Hockey League - *EBEL*, made it to semifinals last season) will host *KAC Klagenfurt* on Jan 21, *Vienna Capitals* on Jan 23, *Olimpija Ljubljana* (Slovenia) on Jan 25 and *VSV Villach* on Jan 28. Matches are moved from Medveščak's home venue, Dom sportova (Home of sports) because *ATP Tour 250* will take part there in late January.

outside









inside, handball configuration










Arena holds *15,200* fans, and it will sold out, with no doubt on it. So, it is expected that more than 50k fans will se hockey in Zagreb in one week.

P.S. As it was not expected that hockey will ever be played here (Arena was built in 2008, when Croatia did not have any professional team :nuts, original, European sized rink can not be placed here, so NHL sized rink (not maybe with same dimensions, but will be very close to those) will be used. :nuts:


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Roosevelt Stadium, Jersey City, N.J.










Picture from 1955, 56, or 57, as indicated by the scoreboard sign with the next baseball game being a Brooklyn Dodgers home game (the Dodgers played a number of games at Roosevelt in 1956 an 57)


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

2011 KHL All-Star Game video with St. Petersburg's Ice Palace:


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

The Stockholm Globe Arena

Hockey capacity 13850


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dahlis said:


> The Stockholm Globe Arena
> 
> Hockey capacity 13850


I still don't get, why they built the large structure with such a low capacity? :lol:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Maybe because it's a globe? Think Montreal's Olympic Stadium, it's poor dome design gives it a low capacity in spite of it being a large structure. 

Simply put, you have much difficulty putting a seating bowl in something like a curved dome, or globe.


----------



## maja88 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hockey in Hamburg, 13000 arena:









(from imageshack.us)

cheers


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Does anybody have latest updated pictures of new slavia bratislava arena where the world cup 2011 is to be played.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

srbija said:


> Does anybody have latest updated pictures of new slavia bratislava arena where the world cup 2011 is to be played.


inside:









































































outside:


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

wow sooo amazing, but i dont like the huge gaps between rink and stands :-( but still AMAZING , where did you find the pics


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

srbija said:


> wow sooo amazing, but i dont like the huge gaps between rink and stands :-( but still AMAZING , where did you find the pics


dont worry... it´s just hidden... extensible tribune is there:::



















6 more rows will be there during every match


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

and this is steel arena in kosice - second arena for the iihf 2011 champ´s


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

The NY Rangers played the LA Kings at Caesar's Palace in Las Vegas on September 27, 1991.

















I also have this photo from 2007, when the NHL laid out a spec rink to see if Yankee Stadium could host a game. Since the dimensions are the same at the new stadium, so its safe to assume we will see a similar setup there if it ever gets the chance to host a Winter Classic.


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

A very very hard question for you all - im trying to find one (only one) indoor picture of post-finance arena in Bern.... but a large picture with good quality and that shows most of the arena around, all pictures i did find on the internet is not good enough, please everybody send the best picture you can find  i what to use it as a wallpaper/background picture


----------



## MNorthStar (May 2, 2010)

*The new DECC (Amsoil Arena)*

Amsoil Arena, the brand new home of the University of Minnesota-Duluth Bulldogs.

Opening date: December 30, 2010 (vs. North Dakota)
Capacity: 6,600
Suites: 15


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

nyrmetros said:


> awesomeness


How can fans at the top of the stadium see the puck? Its hard enough indoors but in a stadium that big ? :bash:


----------



## mrcabman (Apr 28, 2008)

srbija said:


> A very very hard question for you all - im trying to find one (only one) indoor picture of post-finance arena in Bern.... but a large picture with good quality and that shows most of the arena around, all pictures i did find on the internet is not good enough, please everybody send the best picture you can find  i what to use it as a wallpaper/background picture


Here you go. If you need more (with choreos) let me know.

Before renovation


























Not in a good quality but impressive angle










Packed terrace 










Panorama


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

koolio said:


> What is that Swedish sport called that kinda resembles hockey but is played on a much bigger ice surface? I think an NCAA team should play a game on that kind of surface ... it will be as big as the entire football field. That would be awesome!


Can you fill up Michigan Stadium for a world championship final?


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Bern's is my favourite. I hope they never move to one of those new modern arenas.
It's the "Westfalenstadion" of hockey.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

StoneRose said:


> Bern's is my favourite. I hope they never move to one of those new modern arenas.
> It's the "Westfalenstadion" of hockey.


I was just thinking about the dortmund stadium when i saw the picture.. it does look like the westfalenstadion!!


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

StoneRose said:


> Bern's is my favourite. I hope they never move to one of those new modern arenas.
> It's the "Westfalenstadion" of hockey.


The Dortmond of hockey!


----------



## Google1998 (May 27, 2010)

Olympic Ice Rink from Braşov, Romania:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Rockstar Outdoor Hockey Classic, Spokane Chiefs vs. Kootenay Ice, Avista Stadium, Spokane, WA


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

This video from NHL.com has me wondering if the NHL would consider Central Park or Rockefeller Center as a Winter Classic Site, with temporary stands of course. Although even with those stands, ods are that the capacity would still be much to low to qualify.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

One more pic from the Rockstar Outdoor Hockey Classic, Spokane Chiefs vs. Kootenay Ice, Avista Stadium, Spokane, WA (Attendance 7,075)


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Konig said:


> Unfortunately, the Swedish Ice Hockey Federation did not allow the AIK Stockholm (at Globen Arena) last year to join the KHL. Although the contract was signed almost.


Right. So being a member of the SIF and the KHL at the same time is not an option. 

I think this actually can be fortunate, since it would mean that the Stockholm KHL team will not have any connections to an existing club.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

While KHL people were in Zagreb they mentioned that plan is to get at least 10 new big city based teams in the KHL. Ivano Zanatta should be in charge of that project. 

That's basically 2 entire new divisions.. which teams might that be?


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> While KHL people were in Zagreb they mentioned that plan is to get at least 10 new big city based teams in the KHL. Ivano Zanatta should be in charge of that project.
> 
> That's basically 2 entire new divisions.. which teams might that be?


Kiev (Kiev Palace of Sports - 6500) - since 2011\12
Vetra Vilnius (Siemens Arena - 8750) - 2011\12
Lev Poprad (Tatravagónka Arena - 5500) - 2011\12
Medveščak Zagreb (Arena Zagreb - 15024) - negotiations
AIK Stockholm (Globe Arena - 13850)
Frölunda Gothenburg (Scandinavium - 12044)
Färjestads Karlstad (Löfbergs Lila Arena - 8647)
Oulun Kärpät (Oulun Energia Areena - 6614)
Eisbären Berlin (O2 World - 14200)
Kölner Haie (Lanxess Arena - 18500)
Energie Karlovy Vary (KV Arena - 6000)
Red Bull Salzburg (Eisarena Salzburg - 3200?minimum capacity of КHL - 5500)
+ several Russian clubs


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

I also think that KHL can get a club from Prague, Bratislava, Warsaw.

And for Red Bull, I dont believe they will move to KHL, as their boss Matesich (or whatever is spelled) likes Germany a lot, and HE could relocate Red Bull to DEL. I read about that on some forum (dont know now what exactly) and there is also something like that on Wikipedia.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

nikolina_fan said:


> I also think that KHL can get a club from ... Warsaw.


It's a joke or what?
Hockey is almost unknown there. No arena, no fans, no professional hockey team, no notable tradition.

For your info:
A new hockey stick costs up to 200 euros, and a professional ice hockey player needs 20-30 sticks/season. Do you know how much polish ice hockey "players" earn monthly? Many less than 500 euros!

I heard Berlin could attend the new "KHL", but why not Hamburg?


maja88 said:


> O2arenaHamburg
> Just see ... it's funny ... but Hamburg's goalie (#47) must be J.-S.Giguere, now playing the Leafs, then during NHL lockout 2004-2005 the HamburgFreezers. Giguère won the Conn Smythe Trophy (most valuable during Stanley Cup playoffs) in 2003 and Stanley Cup with Anaheim in 2007.


The owner of both teams is the american AEG, also the owner of NHL's LA Kings. Would there be a conflict?


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Konig said:


> Kiev (Kiev Palace of Sports - 6500) - since 2011\12
> Vetra Vilnius (Siemens Arena - 8750) - 2011\12
> Lev Poprad (Tatravagónka Arena - 5500) - 2011\12
> Medveščak Zagreb (Arena Zagreb - 15024) - negotiations
> ...


Malmö (13200), Kaunas (12-14000)?, Lillehammer (10000)??


----------



## DIF1891 (Apr 15, 2005)

Konig said:


> Kiev (Kiev Palace of Sports - 6500) - since 2011\12
> Vetra Vilnius (Siemens Arena - 8750) - 2011\12
> Lev Poprad (Tatravagónka Arena - 5500) - 2011\12
> Medveščak Zagreb (Arena Zagreb - 15024) - negotiations
> ...


You are way off regarding the swedish clubs. There's a much bigger chance of a western european league that doesn't include Russia.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

DIF1891 said:


> You are way off regarding the swedish clubs. There's a much bigger chance of a western european league that doesn't include Russia.


As for the Swedes, it is still just talk. Your Federation has banned clubs to join in the КHL (AIК last year reached an agreement with the KHL). Maybe in the future, something will change.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Loranga said:


> Malmö (13200), Kaunas (12-14000)?, Lillehammer (10000)??


About them heard nothing. A couple of years ago there were calls to create new KHL clubs in London, Paris and Milan, but apparently there is no interest in hockey here.


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

Letniczka said:


> It's a joke or what?
> Hockey is almost unknown there. No arena, no fans, no professional hockey team, no notable tradition.
> 
> For your info:
> A new hockey stick costs up to 200 euros, and a professional ice hockey player needs 20-30 sticks/season. Do you know how much polish ice hockey "players" earn monthly? Many less than 500 euros!


Here in Zagreb, *Medveščak *had *less than 100 people* on matches before they joined EBEL. Then, just one year later, we have awesome average attendance, over *6500* per match. Three times more than *Salzburg*, double of *Vienna's*. And Warsaw, as huge city, can easily have strong team, KHL member, and can attract good crowds, as good, strong leagues attract people. And with strong league good players will come, and those would be payed by big sponsors.

P.S. Arena can be built easily. Football stadiums are growing in Poland in crazy way. One arena for such a big city (what, 3M population?) should be built. 

And, if not in Warsaw, than in *Krakow*.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

^^
The question is: why should the KHL invest money in Poland or other Terra Incognitas if they could do it in countries with already well established ice hockey environment, with existing fan, media, merchandising systems, etc?

Fans in the arenas.
There is a big difference between occasional ice hockey events and "normal" league matches. 
It's pretty easy to gather 60,000 "fans" for one or two events, like for the opening game of IIHF WC2010 "Auf Schalke", but much more difficut to fill twice a week, incl. Mo-Th games, a 10,000 ice hockey arena for 50-80 games during a regular season and playoffs. 

Professional ice hockey is expensive. 
You have up to 25 players, 10...30 people team personal (flight tickets,hotels,...), expensive equipment (heavy things, so don't forget fees for overweights when going by plane). 
How much an average ice hockey player makes a year in Germany, in Switzerland or in scandinavian countries? 100,000 - 150,000 euros, so why should they demand less if they could get this playing, for example, other DEL teams? Russian clubs pay much more, btw.

The crucial question is: would Polish TV stations join such KHL-product or not? 
The Euro-American NFL failed even because they could not break the power of soccer in Europe, where even 30,000 American Football fans at the HSV Arena in Hamburg were not enough, just because German TV denied to play this soccer hostile game. 
Tretiak and A.Medvedev know the reality better than everybody else. Sponsors? Do you think sponsors manufacture money? No. Sponsors pay only if there is enough TV viewership. Any guarantee? Once again: it's not a matter of a few demo games but a hard professional business.

Putting soccer Euro2012 stadiums on the same level with ice hockey arenas in Poland is a typical apples and oranges comparison, just because European TV stations and Western sponsors AND NOT Polish fans and even not Polish TV pay new soccer venues there. Polish people will get enough problems to maintain these arenas after Euro2012, so Polish TV will prefer their own soccer. 
Unconditionally.


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

Everything you say is good, I agree... but I still believe that KHL team in Poland can work... maybe not now, but in 5-6 years for sure.

P.S. You cant, in any way, compare American Football and hockey. Just look at Football and European leagues of that sport. I know only for German league (if that exist, I know for some teams from Frankfurt and Dusseldorf, I think). 
And look at hockey and leagues across our continent. DEL, KHL, Allsvenskan, SM-Liga, Extraliga, EBEL, Swiss, some regional leagues...


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

I think there is and old/crapy "now demolished" and one new arena in Dublin, can somebody explane and maybe show/find pic, from whatever Dublin ice arena there is in Dublin


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

srbija said:


> I think there is and old/crapy "now demolished" and one new arena in Dublin, can somebody explane and maybe show/find pic, from whatever Dublin ice arena there is in Dublin


Amur Khabarovsk vs HC Dublin.
I think the Irish will go crazy during the flight to the Far East.^^^^


----------



## Husarz (Jul 1, 2008)

Letniczka said:


> ^^
> The question is: why should the KHL invest money in Poland or other Terra Incognitas if they could do it in countries with already well established ice hockey environment, with existing fan, media, merchandising systems, etc?
> 
> Fans in the arenas.
> ...


Cause countries with well established ice hockey environments will fight KHL on entering their market every step of the way. 

Using egg balls failure a sport which is seen as a joke through out Europe as anything relevant to Hockey a loved sport with +100 years of history is asinine. Poland was once a top 10 hockey nation, making Olympics and World championship appearances on a regular basis. There would be no issue in finding fans as long as the product is competitive. 

Legia Warszawa is the ideal team, they go back to 1927. The dissolved in the 80s doing a time Hockey died in Poland due to financial reasons. They play in the 1st league now (since 2005). As Legia they would have some support from the Legia Football fans. 

Tv will show it if the product is quality, fans tv it all comes only if the product is good. If its some half ass'd attempt then fans and tv wont care. 

Why would they get payed less in Poland, this only works if done right and that means is done with proper $$$$$$$$. 

Your last paragraph is lulz.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

I think that HC Legia Warsaw would be the best Polish option for КHL in the future. Could be invited to the best Polish Canadians and P.Americans to their historic homeland. By the way, is in Warsaw, large arena for hockey?


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

^^
Torwar, Warsaw's only one ice hockey venue. 
Max. cap., ice events 4.838

Pic from Wikipedia:











nikolina_fan said:


> P.S. You cant, in any way, compare American Football and hockey


I wrote something bout business and did not compare football to hockey. Pls read my text again.


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

Bandy World Championship
semi-finals
Russia 3-2 Sweden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xmRWNjC20I
Finland 5-4 Kazakhstan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhQfvv_35DE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## nikolina_fan (Aug 21, 2010)

Letniczka said:


> I wrote something bout business and did not compare football to hockey. Pls read my text again.


I see what you wrote. American Football does not mean anything to average European while hockey (100+ years tradition, as Husarz says) has some meaning, so I dont see that German TV station's decision as something strange, especially for country where hockey is second most popular sport, after football (and maybe handball, but I am not sure about that).

And, as Husarz says, there will be no problem in finding fans or funds for that, especially where hockey has history, and where market is big enough, what Poland is.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

nikolina_fan said:


> I see what you wrote


You should try to understand my words, and not only claim to see them.



nikolina_fan said:


> there will be no problem in finding fans or funds for that, especially where hockey has history, and where market is big enough, what Poland is.


Here's the email address to KHL's president Mr. Alexander Medvedev:
[email protected]
Maybe he'll believe you more than I do.
P.S. don't forget to attach the above picture


----------



## Konig (Dec 7, 2010)

New attention record KHL - 15 982 at P\O Dinamo Minsk 4-1 Lokomotiv Yaroslavl
http://www.youtube.com/user/MayaFrei#p/u/25/rai_GLlinoI


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

Konig said:


> New attention record KHL - 15 982 at P\O Dinamo Minsk 4-1 Lokomotiv Yaroslavl
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MayaFrei#p/u/25/rai_GLlinoI


Update: new attention record of KHL in the fourth match at Sunday: 16039 in Minsk (Dynamo Minsk - Lokomotiv Yaroslavl 2-4).


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Slaget om Siljan, February 26, 2011, Utomhus, Villa Långbers Arena, Klockaregatan, Leksand, Sweden
Leksands IF vs. Mora IK
Attendance 17,319









SM-liiga Winter Classic, February 5, 2011, Helsinki Olympic Stadium, Helsinki, Finland
Jokerit vs. HIFK
Attendance 36,644


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Fairbanks Ice Dogs 1st Annual Outdoor Game, February 14, 2009, Big Dipper Ice Arena, Fairbanks, Alaska
Fairbanks Ice Dogs vs. Alaska Avalanche
Attendance 2,000

















Open Air Hockey 2011, January 2, 2011, Pardubice-Svítkov Speedway, Pardubice, Czech Republic
HC Eaton Pardubice vs. HC Kometa Brno
Attendance 17,140


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

lowes48 said:


> LOL are you serious? The atmosphere at the Kohl Center is just as supercharged as any other hockey arena. But then again, figures a Minnesota person would say it.


I would suggest that the atmosphere has more to do with the UW fans than with the building, although the completely cantilevered third deck doesn't hurt. Speaking as someone who has been (for a basketball game) the concourses do feel a little plain once you get out of the main entry area with the Chihuly sculptures (which are great) and the bowl has kind of a generic quality. But the Grateful Red do make the most of it (and get some pretty obscene chants going at any of us wearing Maroon and Gold).


----------



## srbija (Dec 13, 2006)

Amazing stuff. First permanent outdoor ice rink in Macedonia. Now Hockey is in Macedonia to stay


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Best NHL Arena*

What's the best NHL arena?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Of the ones listed, I've only been inside two, even for NBA games, so I went with Nationwide Arena in Columbus. They have a slightly different layout with part having several small sections to break up the upper bowl-lower bowl monotony.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to throw in Verizon Center. It's not a homer pick, I just don't think a lot of people outside of the DC area realize just how awesome this place is.

The interior is nothing really creative, unlike the odd arenas that are being built today (Prudential Center/Toyota Center). There are no awkward pillars or funky seating arrangements, just a regular 3 tiered bowl. There's a ton of suites and a big HD scoreboard. Not a bad seat in the house. As for food and beer, there's a lot.

There are only two arenas in the US that I can think of off the top of my head that are completely surrounded by a downtown area-Madison Square Garden and Verizon Center. I'm not talking about on the outskirts of downtown like TD Garden, Staples Center, or American Airlines Arena, I'm talking smack dab in the middle, built on a city block kind of downtown. If you didn't already know it was there, you could walk right by it without noticing. Therefore, the bar/dining/retail outside creates one of the best atmospheres I can think of at a sporting event. During the playoffs, 7th St. is a madhouse with everyone walking towards the arena when they get off the Metro. Location and transportation make Verizon Center the best place I can think of.

The reason I think it's the best is because at most modern arenas, everyone is pretty much on the same page. Views from the seats are similar, the scoreboard will be about the same size, and beer will still be overpriced. It's the bonus points that matter.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

massp88 said:


> What's the best NHL arena?


_1. MTS_
1. Xcel
2. Nationwide
3. Consol
4. Air Canada
5. Bell


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

en1044 said:


> Ok, I'm going to throw in Verizon Center. It's not a homer pick, I just don't think a lot of people outside of the DC area realize just how awesome this place is.
> 
> The interior is nothing really creative, unlike the odd arenas that are being built today (Prudential Center/Toyota Center). There are no awkward pillars or funky seating arrangements, just a regular 3 tiered bowl. There's a ton of suites and a big HD scoreboard. Not a bad seat in the house. As for food and beer, there's a lot.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, tough acts to follow. Maple Leaf Gardens used to be in this category. Right smack in the middle of downtown Toronto. Add to that the classic art deco architecture, unique roof, and history associated with the arena and it would blow the pants off Verizon and MSG. But now they have the ACC just outside of downtown with the Sky Dome.

Nowadays, you don't typically get that type of arena because for the city to survive each event, the arena has to be near some sort of high capacity conveyance. For the vast majority of the US, that means being near a freeway and providing space for the cars people will most likely be driving. DC and NY have the most heavily used high capacity transit in the country, so it makes sense that they could get away from needing to be near a freeway or lots of parking, or on the edge of downtown to avoid jamming downtown streets. Its just a shame it doesn't work more often in this country. 

For cities that do have good transit access, but maybe an arena thats just outside of downtown (e.g. TD Garden, Staples Center, ACC, AAC, GM Pla...errr Rogers Area) its also its a matter of finding space in the center city street grid. MSG unfortunately displaced one of the architectural gems of this country (the old Penn Station) to make room for itself. Hard to recall what stood where the Verizon Center is now. But even the ones that are on the very edge of downtown are close enough to still have the city streets atmosphere outside the arena. Even if they're not tucked away between sky scrapers and offices. Thats still pretty cool to me.

My top 5:

1: Verizon Center, Washington D.C. (C..A..P..S..Caps Caps Caps!)
2: Rogers Arena, Vacnouver B.C.
3: Xcel Energy Center, Saint Paul MN
4: MSG, New York, NY
5: Air Canada Center, Toronto ON
Honorable Mention: New Seattle Arena to host future NHL franchise or the displaced Coyotes, Thrashers, Blue Jackets, or Islanders


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Boulder are you a Caps fan?


----------



## CofRed (Apr 10, 2009)

Scotiabank Saddledome
Calgary, AB
Built 1983
Capacity 19,289
Home of the Calgary Flames, Calgary Hitmen and Calgary Roughnecks and hosted events during the 1988 Winter Olympics.










































We also hosted an outdoor game. The 2011 Heritage Classic against the Montreal Canadiens.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

en1044 said:


> Boulder are you a Caps fan?


Caps, Avs, and Nucks. Didn't include the Pepsi center since its in parking lot wasteland on the outskirts of downtown Denver, but it seems like downtown is sortof spreading towards it. Maybe it will be on the list some day? Been to several games at both Verizon and the old USAir Arena, but those were in the original Red White and Blue, and Jagr eras for the Caps. Never got to experience 'rock the red'. Since I moved to Seattle, I have been to 2 Canucks games and 1 of the Olympic games up here. Canadians know their hockey...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd say Kansas City has the best arena in Canada/United States. I'm not fully abreast of hockey arenas beyond America.

*Sprint Centre, Kansas City*








http://www.aecom.com/deployedfiles/Internet/About/sprint-center.jpg


----------



## pregersthehobo (May 8, 2010)

isaidso said:


> I'd say Kansas City has the best arena in Canada/United States. I'm not fully abreast of hockey arenas beyond America.
> 
> *Sprint Centre, Kansas City*
> 
> ...


But has anyone played and ice hockey game there?


----------



## htpwn (Jan 12, 2010)

pregersthehobo said:


> But has anyone played and ice hockey game there?


There was an NHL exhibition game there a few years ago. One team was the Islanders, don't remember who the other one was but I do remember the attendance was awful for a city supposedly vying for an NHL franchise.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Winter Classic this year will be Ranges v Flyers in Philly at Citizens Bank Ballpark (Lincoln Financial is being used New Years day for an Eagles v Redskins game):
http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=6537075


----------



## WFInsider (Oct 27, 2010)

> *Russia to host 2016 Hockey Worlds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://rt.com/news/russia-hockey-2016-putin/


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

The World Hockey Championship would be so much better if it was played once every 4 years in between the Olympics with the BEST players playing.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Harvard Stadium, home to the Harvard University Crimson men's ice hockey team from 1903 to 1906:


----------



## gradski (Jan 29, 2008)

*Kontinental Hockey League Arenas*










*Dynamo Minsk*










*Minsk-Arena*
Capacity: 15,000
Opened: 2010
Seat layout:





































*Dynamo Moscow
*










*Megasport Arena*
Capacity: 14,000
Opened: 2006
Seat layout:





































*SKA Saint Petersburg*










*Ice Palace*
Capacity: 11,500
Opened: 2000
Seat layout:





































*Dinamo Riga*










*Arena Riga*
Capacity: 10,300
Opened: 2006
Seat layout:


----------



## Ricardo Montaner (Sep 14, 2011)

American Airlines Center - Dallas, TX


----------



## gradski (Jan 29, 2008)

Arena Zagreb :cheers:


dadekhr said:


>


----------



## BigTulsa (Apr 29, 2008)

*BOk Center (Bank of Oklahoma Center): Tulsa, OK
Capacity: 17096
Opened: August 2008*

Home to the Tulsa Oilers of the Central Hockey League.

Designed by Cesar Pelli (yes, the same designer of the Petronas Towers; this was his first arena design). Most of these photos were taken around the time the arena opened in August/September of 2008.


----------



## thewinnipegjets11 (Feb 24, 2012)

BoulderGrad said:


> 15,000? It's gon' have to grow a bit to support an NHL team. Even the Coyotes could average 15,000 fans (when they weren't on the verge of being moved).


You idiot.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

^Great first post, an insult. MTS Centre is small.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

htpwn said:


> There was an NHL exhibition game there a few years ago. One team was the Islanders, don't remember who the other one was but I do remember the attendance was awful for a city supposedly vying for an NHL franchise.


Pens/Kings sold out this preseason


----------



## KyleinOKC (Feb 19, 2012)

*Cox Convention Center*
Oklahoma City, OK
Capacity:12,947
Home of the Oklahoma City Barons.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ off-topic about the Myriad (I still call it that) -- why couldn't they just build the Thunder's practice facility onto it (or convert some convention space) instead of putting it 3 miles north of downtown?


----------



## KyleinOKC (Feb 19, 2012)

KingmanIII said:


> ^^ off-topic about the Myriad (I still call it that) -- why couldn't they just build the Thunder's practice facility onto it (or convert some convention space) instead of putting it 3 miles north of downtown?


It was part of the MAPS extension and the Thunder wanted a new practice just for themselves. In other words, they didn't want to have to share a building with someone else.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

KyleinOKC said:


> It was part of the MAPS extension and the Thunder wanted a new practice just for themselves. In other words, they didn't want to have to share a building with someone else.


but they cut out the practice gym they were going to build onto the arena because MAPS didn't raise enough money

makes no sense to build it in the middle of nowhere


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

*SC Bern 10th time on top
Swiss club and Swedish league lead European attendance rankings*


SC Bern's PostFinance Arena was the European hockey rink with the most fans for the tenth year in a row. Photo: Daniel Wenger / Photopress

ZURICH – Swiss club SC Bern was the most-attended European hockey team for the tenth consecutive time in the 2011/2012 regular season, which saw a record number of seven clubs reach the 10,000 mark.

The average attendance at the arena that hosted the 2009 IIHF World Championship went down from 15,856 to 15,779, but SC Bern defended its position with a comfortable margin. The Swiss club has higher attendance average than nine NHL franchises this season.

Scroll down for the chart with the top clubs and leagues.

The last time another team than SCB was first in Europe was in 2002 when Kölner Haie from Cologne, Germany, beat the Swiss by a margin of 64 spectators.

In the 2011/2012 season, Europe had for the first time seven clubs that reached the 10,000-fan mark. The previous record was five clubs (2006, 2007, 2009, 2010).

Dynamo Minsk from Belarus claimed second place for the first time, averaging 14,193 spectators. The club brand that existed during the Soviet times returned when the club was revived in 2003.

In 2008 the team from the Belarusian capital joined the Russian Kontinental Hockey League. Dynamo Minsk went from 61st to third place last year following the opening of the 15,000-seat Minsk Arena and overtook Germany’s Eisbären Berlin for second place.

Eisbären was third with 14,073 fans ahead of league rival Kölner Haie (10,494) and Sweden’s Frölunda Gothenburg (10,482), which improved one spot from last season.

The newest team in the “10,000 club” is SKA St. Petersburg. With an average of 10,126 spectators SKA became the first Russian club ever to average a five-digit attendance. Germany’s Adler Mannheim broke the 10,000 mark in the last few games, ending up with 10,018 fans per game.

Other notable facts: 


Lokomotiv Yaroslavl averaged 8,961 fans in Russia’s second-tier league, where the club played part of the season following the tragic air-plane crash last September that wiped out the entire team. The number helped “Loko” to stay in the ranking as 11th. Another second-tier team in the top-50 were the Malmö Redhawks (33rd). The city in southern Sweden will host the 2014 IIHF World Junior Championship and has been attempting to get back to the Elitserien since being relegated in 2007.

Salavat Yulayev Ufa sold out every KHL game with 7,950 fans with a little more than nine months to go before the 2013 IIHF World Juniors in the city. The only other club to sell out all games came also from Russia. Amur Khabarovsk from the Far East had 7,100 in each and every home match.
HIFK Helsinki and HV71 Jönköping even had numbers that exceeded their arena capacity, but that was due to outdoor games.

Also the home teams of the 2012 IIHF Ice Hockey World Championship venues did well. Jokerit Helsinki improved to ninth place with 9,173 fans while Djurgården Stockholm averaged 7,723 fans and came 17th. The team played three games in the Ericsson Globe and the others in Hovet, the ancient arena from 1955 across the square.

Croatian club Medvescak Zagreb continues to impress with its attendance figures. The club that is currently playing in the semi-finals of the Austrian EBEL league improved its position (12th) and attendance (8,835) to break last year’s record. Impressive for a country with only 437 registered ice hockey players. Thanks to its success the club is being courted by the Russian KHL.

Slovan Bratislava was the club that gained the most places in the ranking, improving from 114th to 36th. The club from the Slovak capital averaged 5,907 fans after moving back to their rink. The arena was torn down and reconstructed prior to the 2011 IIHF World Championship. With this number Slovan was also ranked two spots above arch-rival HC Kosice. Another big jump was done by the Växjö Lakers (112th to 49th) that played in the Swedish top league for the first time.

There are even two third-tier clubs in the top-100, both from two German cities that used to play in the DEL until recently. The Kassel Huskies had to restart with their amateur team in the fourth tier after bankruptcy in 2010, but went up to Germany’s third tier, Oberliga, and averaged 4,293 fans in the regular season. Putting it in perspective: That’s more than the three KHL teams in Moscow average. Kassel’s destiny is shared by another team from the Hesse state. The Frankfurt Lions were re-launched as Löwen Frankfurt and played in the same Oberliga division, averaging 4,056 fans.

While the top spot is occupied by a Swiss club for the tenth straight time, the Swedish Elitserien claimed back the title of the league with the highest average attendance.

The attendance of the Elitserien clubs rose from 6,160 to 6,385 (+3.65%) while it went down by one to 6,305 in Switzerland’s National League A.

Leagues also swapped places below the top two. Germany’s DEL surpassed the Russian KHL and is now third with 6,060 fans (+5.28%) while the Russian league averaged 5,891 fans (+1.83%).

The Finnish SM-liiga improved to fifth place with 5,103 fans (+5.59%) overtaking the Czech Extraliga that averaged 4,824 spectators (-2.27%).

Four European leagues have attendance figures that are only behind the NHL, but ahead of the American Hockey League, the second-best attended league in North America.

An encouraging fact is that the numbers increased in ten of the 13 best-attended leagues in Europe (Sweden, Germany, Russia, Finland, Austria, Slovakia, Great Britain, Norway, France, Belarus) while the numbers were virtually unchanged in Switzerland and Denmark, and dropped only in the Czech Extraliga.

The best attended club team in the world are again the Chicago Blackhawks with 21,525 fans, followed by the Montreal Canadiens with 21,273. The AHL’s Hershey Bears are the best-attended minor-league team with 9,780 spectators per game while the QMJHL’s Quebec Remparts are by far the best-attended junior team, averaging 10,525 fans. 

The Asian team with the highest average attendance were Japan’s Nikko Ice Bucks with 1,466 spectators. The Asia League comprised of teams from Japan, Korea and China averaged 1,024 fans, a number that’s behind the top leagues of 13 European countries, but before Hungary, Italy, Netherlands, Poland and Ukraine.

MARTIN MERK



Attendance figures in European hockey leagues 2011-2012


Club
Country
Average
Cap. %

1.
(1.)
SC Bern
SUI
15,779
92.11%

2.
(3.)
Dynamo Minsk
BLR
14,193
94.08%

3.
(2.)
Eisbären Berlin
GER
14,073
99.11%

4.
(4.)
Kölner Haie
GER
10,494
56.72%

5.
(6.)
Frölunda Gothenburg
SWE
10,482
87.03%

6.
(11.)
SKA St. Petersburg
RUS
10,126
81.01%

7.
(5.)
Adler Mannheim
GER
10,018
73.66%

8.
(20.)
Hamburg Freezers
GER
9,221
72.02%

9.
(10.)
Jokerit Helsinki
FIN
9,173
67.13%

10.
(7.)
Avangard Omsk
RUS
9,143
88.61%

11.
(8.)
Lokomotiv Yaroslavl
RUS-2
8,961
98.80%

12.
(13.)
Medvescak Zagreb
CRO
8,835
96.50%

13.
(9.)
HC Pardubice
CZE
8,380
82.21%

14.
(26.)
HIFK Helsinki
FIN
8,284
102.02%

15.
(12.)
Salavat Yulayev Ufa
RUS
7,950
100.00%

16.
(15.)
Dinamo Riga
LAT
7,733
75.08%

17.
(16.)
Djurgården Stockholm
SWE
7,723
95.42%

18.
(14.)
ZSC Lions Zurich
SUI
7,625
71.26%

19.
(18.)
Traktor Chelyabinsk
RUS
7,337
97.83%

20.
(22.)
HV71 Jönköping
SWE
7,232
103.31%

21.
(19.)
Amur Khabarovsk
RUS
7,100

22.
(27.)
Met. Magnitogorsk
RUS
7,035

23.
(17.)
Kometa Brno
CZE
6,960

24.
(26.)
Linköpings HC
SWE
6,903

25.
(21.)
Genève-Servette
SUI
6,769

26.
(25.)
Fribourg-Gottéron
SUI
6,636

27.
(23.)
Färjestad Karlstad
SWE
6,589

28.
(32.)
Atlant Mytishi
RUS
6,278

29.
(45.)
Sparta Prague
CZE
6,273

30.
(29.)
EV Zug
SUI
6,265

31.
(35.)
Brynäs Gävle
SWE
6,265

32.
(30.)
MODO Örnsköldsvik
SWE
6,119

33.
(64.)
Malmö Redhawks
SWE-2
6,072

34.
(34.)
Kloten Flyers
SUI
6,041

35.
(28.)
Sibir Novosibirsk
RUS
5,918

36.
(114.)
Slovan Bratislava
SVK
5,907

37.
(37.)
Kärpät Oulu
FIN
5,821

38.
(33.)
HC Kosice
SVK
5,678

39.
(31.)
HC Plzen
CZE
5,584

40.
(40.)
TPS Turku
FIN
5,534

41.
(52.)
Torpedo N. Novgorod
RUS
5,481

42.
(36.)
AIK Stockholm
SWE
5,450

43.
(51.)
Tappara Tampere
FIN
5,358

44.
(41.)
SCL Tigers Langnau
SUI
5,290

45.
(44.)
DEG Metro Stars
GER
5,225

46.
(42.)
Ilves Tampere
FIN
5,208

47.
(43.)
Luleå HF
SWE
5,154

48.
(39.)
Bili Tygri Liberec
CZE
5,140

49.
(112.)
Växjö Lakers
SWE
5,099

50.
(50.)
Skellefteå AIK
SWE
5,078

51.
(46.)
Neft. Nizhnekamsk
RUS
5,037

52.
(81.)
Vienna Capitals
AUT
4,906

53.
(54.)
Ak Bars Kazan
RUS
4,876

54.
(47.)
Vitkovice Ostrava
CZE
4,867

55.
(103.)
Met. Novokuznetsk
RUS
4,822

56.
(65.)
Straubing Tigers
GER
4,820

57.
(53.)
Leksands IF
SWE-2
4,820

58.
(66.)
Lausanne HC
SUI-2
4,798

59.
(59.)
Ässät Pori
FIN
4,781

60.
(80.)
Pelicans Lahti
FIN
4,750

61.
(60.)
EHC Biel
SUI
4,749

62.
(62.)
Nottingham Panthers
GBR
4,694

63.
(58.)
PSG Zlin
CZE
4,553

64.
(93.)
Sev. Cherepovets
RUS
4,548

65.
(61.)
HC Davos
SUI
4,544

66.
(49.)
Timrå IK
SWE
4,523

67.
(72.)
Yuzhny Ural Orsk
RUS-2
4,493

68.
(48.)
Slavia Prague
CZE
4,492

69.
(63.)
Krefeld Pinguine
GER
4,486

70.
(69.)
KAC Klagenfurt
AUT
4,343

71.
(62.)
HC Litvinov
CZE
4,336

72.
(56.)
Ceske Budejovice
CZE
4,319

73.
(-.)
Lev Poprad
SVK
4,313

74.
(-.)
Kassel Huskies
GER-3
4,293

75.
(91.)
Augsburger Panther
GER
4,267

76.
(77.)
KalPa Kuopio
FIN
4,170

77.
(67.)
Rapperswil-Jona
SUI
4,135

78.
(75.)
HC Lugano
SUI
4,125

79.
(90.)
Iserlohn Roosters
GER
4,124

80.
(57.)
Nürnberg Ice Tigers
GER
4,112

81.
(-.)
Löwen Frankfurt
GER-3
4,056

82.
(95.)
Yermak Angarsk
RUS-2
4,036

83.
(38.)
Dynamo Moscow
RUS
4,026

84.
(76.)
JYP Jyväskylä
FIN
3,975

85.
(97.)
Khanty-Mansisk
RUS
3,937

86.
(87.)
Belfast Giants
GBR
3,898

87.
(82.)
ERC Ingolstadt
GER
3,854

88.
(78.)
Lukko Rauma
FIN
3,849

89.
(70.)
Hannover Scorpions
GER
3,847

90.
(79.)
EHC München
GER
3,843

91.
(55.)
Barys Astana
KAZ
3,756

92.
(84.)
HC Ambrì-Piotta
SUI
3,707

93.
(68.)
Espoo Blues
FIN
3,682

94.
(-.)
Donbass Donetsk
UKR
3,556

95.
(73.)
Yekaterinburg
RUS
3,550

96.
(125.)
Black Wings Linz
AUT
3,512

97.
(94.)
HPK Hämeenlinna
FIN
3,480

98.
(83.)
Ocelari Trinec
CZE
3,444

99.
(102.)
Fehervar AV19
HUN
3,437

100.
(88.)
VSV Villach
AUT
3,422





Regular-Season average attendance Europe & Asia


League
Attendance

1.
Sweden - Elitserien
6,385

2.
Switzerland - National League A
6,305

3.
Germany - Deutsche Eishockey Liga
6,060

4.
Russia - Kontinental Hockey League
5,891

5.
Finland - SM-liiga
5,103

6.
Czech Republic - Extraliga
4,824

7.
Austria - EBEL
3,606

8.
Slovakia - Extraliga
2,687

9.
Great Britain - Elite Ice Hockey League
2,028

10.
Norway - Get Ligaen
1,462

11.
France - Ligue Magnus
1,391

12.
Denmark - AL-Bank Liga
1,301

13.
Belarus - Extraliga
1,111

14.
Asia League (CHN/KOR/JPN)
1,024

15.
Italy - Serie A
987


Regular-Season average attendance 2nd-tier leagues Europe


League
Attendance

1.
Sweden - Allsvenskan
2,606

2.
Germany - 2. Bundesliga
2,303

3.
Russia - VHL
2,252

4.
Switzerland - National League B
2,112

5.
Finland - Mestis
1,172

6.
Czech Republic - 1. liga
1,130


Regular-Season average attendance North America (pro/juniors)



League
Attendance

1.
National Hockey League
17,381

2.
American Hockey League
5,545

3.
Western Hockey League
4,196

4.
ECHL
4,188

5.
Central Hockey League
4,024

6.
Ontario Hockey League
3,624

7.
Quebec Major Junior Hockey League
3,208

8.
Southern Professional Hockey League
2,765

9.United States Hockey League 2,335


Note: The regular season in North America and Great Britain were not completed as of publication date, 15 March 2012.

http://www.iihf.com/home-of-hockey/....html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=955&cHash=fb6171f7ea


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

-------


----------



## Pelt (Sep 8, 2010)

Pepsi Coliseum. An Art Deco gem in Indianapolis, IN. 


















And it looks like Populous have won the bid for a renovation.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

I went to my very first Ice Hockey game at the Pepsi Coliseum, kind of in a run down area but will always hold a nice memory for me.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a Pepsi coliseum in Indy as well? Cool.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like Lucas oil stadium and the barn where that college basketball team play at. Indy seem to do Art Deco really well


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Pelt said:


> Pepsi Coliseum. An Art Deco gem in Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That.
Is. 
Awesome.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Kansas City has the best arena, but no NHL.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Tatneft Arena*

City: Kazan
Club: Ak Bars
Capacity: 9,300


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Sokolniki-Palace of Sports*

City: Moscow
Club: Spartak
Year built: 1956
Capacity: 5,530

That's one of the old Soviet-ice-halls. That arena has a Spirit of the old days. Really nice. Would be sad, if such arenas will get lost in the near future, like in Canada, where I think all old arenas have been destoryed.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

*Eisstadion am Pulverturm*

City: Straubing
Club: Straubing Tigers 
Year built: 1971
Capacity: 5.825


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> *Ice Arena Wales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@BStretton96:










https://twitter.com/BStretton96


----------



## flashman (Jan 13, 2011)

Kitchener Memorial Auditorium, capacity about 7,500. About 110 km west of Toronto. Built in 1951, expanded by 1,000 seats and new suites in 2012. 

Home of the Kitchener Rangers of the Ontario Hockey League. Just a great barn, full of fun fans. Scoreboard shown is being replaced this summer with a new, higher-def unit.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*WFCU Centre*
Built: 2008
City: Windsor, Ontario, Canada. 
Club: Windsor Spitfires 
League: OHL
Capacity: 6,500

It replaced the old Windsor Arena (aka Border Cities Arena) which hosted the Detroit Cougars (later renamed Detroit Red Wings) for the 1926-1927 NHL season, while the Olympia Stadium was under construction.


----------



## Pelt (Sep 8, 2010)

Pelt said:


> Pepsi Coliseum. An Art Deco gem in Indianapolis, IN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finished it in April. Looks pretty nice.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

looks kinda like Yost


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

I took these pics of Yost back in May. After uploading them it was the first time I've noticed "YOST FIELD HOUSE" is spelled wrong, there's a V instead of a U.


----------



## moosefoot (Aug 7, 2013)

Lakeland said:


> I took these pics of Yost back in May. After uploading them it was the first time I've noticed "YOST FIELD HOUSE" is spelled wrong, there's a V instead of a U.


Most likely deliberate - in archaic and classical Latin the letter "V" corresponds to the modern letter "U" and the plaque appears to emulate that style (as seen on old Roman buildings, for instance).


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> *Ice Arena Wales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the best image, but it shows how the foundation for the main arena is being built, with the steel structure housing the additional rink and hospitality areas. From @danrperkins:










https://twitter.com/danrperkins


----------



## ChristianPaper (Dec 30, 2013)

*Palaonda* 
City: Bolzano (Italy)
Built: 1994
Capacity: 7200
Club: HC Bolzano Foxes








League: Ebel (Austria)


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

*Albert Schultz Halle*
City: Vienna
Last Renovations: 2008
Capacity: 7022
Club: Vienna Capitals


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Traktor-Arena*

Chelyabinsk
Club: Traktor (KHL)
Built: 2009
Capacity: 7,500


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Ufa-Arena*

City: Ufa
Club: Salavat Yulayev (KHL)
Built: 2007
Capacity: 8,070


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

https://twitter.com/YostIceArena/status/499161830343053313/photo/1


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

Is there any particular reason why North American rinks seem to be, thinner than international rinks? Looking at some of these photos it looks like width wise the rinks found in Russia seem to be like 10ft wider.

Surely this must have an affect on how the game is played.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

matthemod said:


> Is there any particular reason why North American rinks seem to be, thinner than international rinks? Looking at some of these photos it looks like width wise the rinks found in Russia seem to be like 10ft wider.
> 
> Surely this must have an affect on how the game is played.



Different dimensions, 60x30 everywhere except North America. And yes, it has big impact on the game.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

dande said:


> Different dimensions, 60x30 everywhere except North America. And yes, it has big impact on the game.


after some quick google searches, here is what I found.

NA: 200*85 ft (61*26m)
Internatinoal: 200*100 ft (61*30.5m)

same length, 15 ft(4.5m) wider



> *International*
> Hockey rinks in most of the world follow the International Ice Hockey Federation (IIHF) specifications, which is 61 metres (200 ft) × 30.5 metres (100 ft) with a corner radius of 8.5 metres (28 ft). The distance from the end boards to the nearest goal line is 4 metres (13 ft). The distance from each goal line to the nearest blue line is 17.3 metres (57 ft). The distance between the two blue lines is also 17.3 metres (57 ft).[2]
> 
> *North American*
> ...





> Finnish SM-Liiga (or 1üga):
> 
> Blues 30x60
> HIFK 28x60
> ...





> Czech ELH
> 
> HC Kometa Brno 30x60 m
> HC Vítkovice Steel 30x60 m
> ...





> KHL newcomers Medveshcak and Admiral will have a NA-sized rink. Slovan Bratislava has a hybryd rink with a width between typical Euro and NA rink size.


The NHL rink is now standard, but in the past there were some other sizes used


> in the "1989-90 Official Guide and Record Book" the NHL rinks varied that season. Most were 200 by 85 but ther ewere a few exceptions that season: Boston (191 by 83), Buffalo (196 by 85) and Chicago (185 by 85).


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

matthemod said:


> Surely this must have an affect on how the game is played.


North American sizes leads to more contact game between players because space is more limited. European sizes leads to more combination game because of bigger space.

As a rule, it's easier for European hockey players to be accustomed to North American hockey rinks than visa versa.


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

Name : KV Arena
Country : Karlovy Vary, Czech republic
Club : Hc Energie Karlovy Vary
Capacity: 6,000
Open: 2009


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Ice Arena Wales*

@Behind_The_Net:



















https://twitter.com/Behind_The_Net


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

The Sullivan Arena, home to an ECHL team and a college team in Anchorage, Alaska is having all of its 32 year old 6,400+ seats replaced as well as a new cooling system installed.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Eisstadion am Pferdeturm*

City: Hannover
Club: Hannover Indians
Built: 1959 
Roof: 1978
Capacity: 4.608 (but just 714 seats)


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Ice Arena Wales*

Main Arena:



















Training Rink:










More in the link below:

http://www.icearenawales.co.uk/#gallery


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Two new arenas for the new KHL season.

*Astana (12.000)*



Diplomatforall said:


> Taken from: http://vk.com/archastana?z=photo-48705828_377711361/album-48705828_00/rev





*Moscow [Dinamo] (12.000)*



ultEmate said:


>


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Ice Arena Wales (Cardiff Devils)*

@Whitehead_BS:



> Chillers being installed at @IceArenaWales












Main arena:










https://twitter.com/Whitehead_BS

@morgansconsult:










https://twitter.com/morgansconsult

Older image from July. @EllisCunliffe:










https://twitter.com/EllisCunliffe


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^



> Ice Arena Wales - Drone Footage


----------



## railcity (Apr 4, 2007)

*Ilfishalle*

Village: Langnau im Emmental 
Club: SCL Tigers (promotion back to NLA, 2015)
Built: 1975 
Renovation: 2012
Capacity: 6.050 










_neo1_










_adisagroblog_


Renovation 2012 time laps:






_Sietec Visual Solution_


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

*Ice Hockey Infrastructure in Hungary*

*- Indoor ice hockey venues -*
_(olympic-sized)_

(1) Budapest / Laszlo Papp Budapest Sports Arena
opened: 2003, construction cost: 63,695,000 EUR, capacity: 8,800-9,400 (hockey), 9,400-10,500 (handball), 12,500 (concerts), team: National Team of Hungary (Elite Division)









(2) Debrecen / Fönix Hall
opened: 2002, construction cost: 14,330,000 EUR, capacity: 5,000 (hockey), 6,200-7,500 (handball), 8,500-10,000 (concerts), team: National Team of Hungary (Elite Division)









(3) Budapest / SYMA Sport and Event Center
opened: 2006, construction cost: 9,873,000 EUR, capacity: 5,000-5,500 (hockey), 4,500-6,000 (handball), 10,000 (concerts), function: figure skating









(4) Budapest / Tüske Hall
opened: 2014, construction cost: 12,740,000 EUR (1998) + 18,790,000 EUR (2014), capacity: 2,540 (hockey), 3,908 (basketball), team: MAC Budapest (MOL League)









(5) Budapest / Ice Center (main rink)
opened: 2003, construction cost: 8,600,000 EUR, capacity: 2,500 (hockey), team: Vasas HC (junior hockey)









(6) Budapest / Ujpest Ice rink
opened: 1964 (roofed: 2004), construction cost: 2,550,000 EUR, capacity: 2,200 (hockey), team: Ujpesti TE (MOL League)









(7) Miskolc / Miskolc Ice rink
opened: 1978 (roofed: 2006), construction cost: 3,503,000 EUR, capacity: 1,804 (hockey), team: DVTK Jegesmedvek (MOL League)









(8) Dunaujvaros / Dunaujvaros Ice rink
opened: 1973 (roofed: 1997), capacity: 3,500 (hockey), team: Dunaujvarosi Acelbikak (MOL League)









(9) Szekesfehervar / Gabor Ocskay Jr. Ice rink
opened: 1977 (roofed: 1991), capacity: 3,500 (hockey), team: Alba Volan SC (EBEL, MOL League)









(10) Budapest / Practice Ice rink
opened: 2002, capacity: 600 (hockey), function: figure skating, short track speed skating









(11) Budapest / Pesterzsebet Ice rink
opened: 2006, capacity: 1,100 (hockey), team: Ferencvarosi TC (MOL League)









(12) Debrecen / Debrecen Ice rink (main rink)
opened: 2004, construction cost: 1,780,000 EUR, capacity: 600 (hockey), team: Debreceni HK (MOL League)









(13) Kaposvar / Kaposvar Ice rink
opened: 2005, construction cost: 1,780,000 EUR, capacity: 500-700 (hockey), function: youth and amateur hockey









(14) Zalaegerszeg / Municipal Ice rink
opened: 2004, construction cost: 1,780,000 EUR, capacity: 500 (hockey), function: youth and junior hockey









(15) Szeged / Municipal Ice rink
opened: 1985 (roofed: 1995), capacity: 1.100 (hockey), team: Tisza Volan SC (Serbian League)









(16) Budapest / Ice Center (practice rink)
opened: 2003, capacity: 200 (hockey), team: Vasas HC (junior hockey)









(17) Debrecen / Debrecen Ice rink (practice rink)
opened: 2014, construction cost: 1,910,000 EUR, capacity: 0 (hockey), function: youth and junior hockey









(18) Jaszbereny / Jaszbereny Ice rink
opened: 2008 (roofed: 2015), capacity: 400 (hockey), team: Jaszberenyi HC (hungarian third division)









(19) Budapest / Gepard Ice rink
opened: 2014, construction cost: 1,275,000 EUR, capacity: 0 (hockey), team: Gepard JE (youth hockey)









(20) Budapest / MAC Hockey Center
opened: 1961 (roofed: 2013), construction cost: 1,115,000 EUR, capacity: 700 (hockey), team: MAC Budapest (junior hockey)









(21) Györ / Györ Ice rink
opened: 1984 (roofed: 2004), capacity: 300 (hockey), team: Györi ETO HC (youth and junior hockey)









(22) Budapest / Tüske tent
opened: 2013, construction cost: 575,000 EUR, capacity: 0 (hockey), team: KMH SE (youth and junior hockey)









(23) Szekesfehervar / C rink
opened: 2015, construction cost: 1,435,000 EUR, capacity: 0 (hockey), team: Alba Volan SC (youth and junior hockey)









(24) Budapest / Nepliget Ice rink
opened: 2014, capacity: 0 (hockey), team: Ferencvarosi TC (youth and junior hockey)









(25) Miskolc / Miskolc Ice rink II
opened: 1984 (roofed: 2014), construction cost: 575,000 EUR, capacity: 0 (hockey), team: DVTK Jegesmedvek (youth and junior hockey)









(26) Budapest / Millenaris Ice rink
opened: 1955 (roofed: 2009), capacity: 0 (hockey), function: youth and junior hockey









(27) Sopron / Sopron Ice rink
opened: 2005, capacity: 0 (hockey), function: public skating









*- Outdoor ice hockey venues -*
_(olympic-sized)_

(1) Budapest / City Park Ice Rink (ice hockey rink)
opened: 1870/1893/2011, capacity: 0-4,000 (hockey), function: Winter Classic games









(2) Pecs / Municipal Ice rink
opened: 1981, capacity: 1,200 (hockey), function: public skating









(3) Kazincbarcika / Kazincbarcika Ice rink
opened: 1987, capacity: 800 (hockey), team: Kazincbarcikai Ördögök SE (hungarian fourth division)









(4) Debrecen / Nagyerdei Stadium Ice rink
opened: 2014, construction cost: 90,000 EUR, capacity: 1.500 (hockey), function: public skating









(5) Szombathely / Szombathely Ice rink
opened: 1987, capacity: 400 (hockey), function: public skating









(6) Satoraljaujhely / Zemplen Adventure Park Ice rink
opened: 2012/2014, capacity: 0 (hockey), function: public skating, amateur hockey









(7) Tatabanya / Tatabanya Ice rink
opened: 1984, capacity: 0 (hockey), function: public skating, amateur hockey









(8) Kecskemet / Kecskemet Ice rink
opened: 2013, construction cost: 796,000 EUR, capacity: 0 (hockey), function: public skating









(9) Paks / Paks Ice rink
opened: 2005, capacity: 0 (hockey), function: public skating









*- Unused, demolished or closed outdoor ice hockey venues -*
_(olympic-sized)_

(1) Debrecen / Nagyerdei Ice rink
opened: 1977, closed: 2012, capacity: 200 (hockey), function: public skating









(2) Jaszbereny / Hütögepgyar Ice rink
opened: 1977, closed: 2001, capacity: 500-3,200 (hockey), team: Lehel SC (hungarian league winner 1990, the club does not exist anymore)









(3) Varpalota / Pet Ice rink
opened: 1981, closed: 2005, capacity: 800 (hockey), function: public skating, amateur hockey









(4) Tiszaujvaros / TVK Ice rink
opened: 1981, closed: 2005, capacity: 1,500 (hockey), function: figure skating, public skating









*- Other ice sports venues -*
_(olympic-sized)_

(1) Budapest / City Park Ice Rink (speed skating rink)
opened: 1870/1893, capacity: 0-3,000 (speed skating), function: speed skating, public skating









(2) Budapest / Kamaraerdei Curling Club
opened: 2005, capacity: 0 (curling), function: curling


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *Work on Ice Arena Wales, a new home for the Cardiff Devils ice hockey team, is nearing completion. The new rink, housing two ice pads, will open in January.*
> 
> Ice Arena Wales will incorporate:
> 
> ...


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/take-look-behind-scenes-cardiffs-10029207


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

Name : SD Arena
Country : Chomutov, Czech republic
Club : Piráti Chomutov
Capacity: 5,250
Open: 2011


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

...


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

Name : Hala Rondo
Country : Brno, Czech republic
Club : Kometa Brno
Capacity: 7,700
Open: 1982
Reconstruction: 2009, 2010, 2015














































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmfErrS7L9A


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

^^ reminds me a bit MSG. 
Chomutov has a nice one.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Avangard-55 said:


> ^^ reminds me a bit MSG.
> Chomutov has a nice one.


Its like if MSG and BC Place had a child.


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

Name: Budvar Arena
Country : České Budějovice, Czech republic
Club : Motor České Budějovice
Capacity: 6,421
Open: 1946
Reconstruction: 1967, 1979, 2002


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

Name: Tipsport Arena
Country: Pardubice, Czech republic
Club: Dynamo Pardubice
Capacity: 10,194
Open: 1958
Reconstruction: 2001


----------



## evilgareth (Oct 2, 2014)

The home of my beloved Braehead Clan - a 3,500 (approx) arena that is an annex of a shopping centre in Glasgow (technically Renfrewshire).

The single scoreboard/clock located behind one of the goals in the only downside of the wee arena, as I'm sure most of the goalies in the Elite League will testify.

Great video clip: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=456hw-PeWjU


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

Sports arenas (Continental Hockey League) Russia, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Latvia, Finland, Croatia, Slovakia.

1. "Arena Uralets"
Ekaterinburg. HC "Avtomobilist".
Capacity: 5570.
Built: 1970
Reconstruction: 2006.

















2. "Tatneft Arena"
Kazan.
HC "Ak Bars".
Capacity: 9,300.
Built: 2005

































3. "Lada-Arena"
Tolyatti
HC: "Lada".
Capacity: 6122
Built: 2013

































4. "Arena Metallurg"
Magnitogorsk
HC "Metallurg".
Capacity: 7700
Built: 2007

























5. "Neftehim Arena"
Nizhnekamsk
HC "Neftekhimik".
Capacity: 6,000
Built: 2005
Reconstruction: 2015.

























6. The ice arena "Tractor"
Chelyabinsk
HC: "Tractor".
Capacity: 7500
Built: 2009

















7. Arena Ugra
Khanty-Mansiysk
HC "Ugra".
Capacity: 5500
Built: 2008 

























8. Arena Omsk
Omsk
HC: "Avanguard".
Capacity: 10318
Built: 2007

































9. Fetisov Arena
Vladivostok
HC "Admiral"
Capacity: 7,000
Built: 2013

































10. Platinum Arena
Khabarovsk
HC "Cupid"
Capacity: 7100
Built: 2003

























11. Barys Arena
Astana (Kazakhstan)
HC "Barys"
Capacity: 12,000
Built: 2015

























12. Kuznetsk Metallurgists Sports Palace
Novokuznetsk
HC "Metallurg"
Capacity: 7533
Built: 1984

















13. Ufa Arena
Ufa
HC "Salavat Yulaev"
Capacity: 8070
Built: 2007

























14. "Siberia" - Ice Palace
Novosibirsk
HC "Siberia"
Capacity: 7384
Built: 1964
Reconstruction: 2002

























15. Minsk-Arena
Minsk (Belarus)
HC "Dinamo"
Capacity: 15086
Built: 2010

























16. Arena Riga
Riga, Latvia)
HC "Dinamo"
Capacity: 10,300
Built: 2006

























17. Hartwall Arena (Helsinki Arena)
Helsinki (Finland)
HC "Jokerit"
Capacity: 13506
Built: 1997

















18. Arena Zagreb
Zagreb (Croatia)
HC "Medveščak"
Capacity: 15024
Built: 2008

























19. Ice Palace (St. Petersburg)
St. Petersburg
HC "SKA"
Capacity: 12,300
Built: 2000

























20. Slovnaft Arena
Bratislava (Slovakia)
HC "Slovan"
Capacity: 10055
Built: 1940
Reconstruction: 2010

























21. Luzhniki (Sports Palace)
Moscow
HC "Spartacus" (rental)
Capacity: 11,500
Built: 1956

























22. Vityaz (Ice Palace)
Podolsk
HC «Vityaz"
Capacity: 5500
Built: 2000

















23. VTB Ice Palace
Moscow
HC "Dynamo" (rental)
Capacity: 12,100
Built: 2015

































24. Arena 2000
Yaroslavl
HC "Lokomotiv"
Capacity: 9070
Built: 2001


























25. Ice Palace (Cherepovets)
Cherepovets
HC "Severstal"
Capacity: 5685
Built: 2006

























26. Bolshoy (Ice Palace)
Sochi
HC "Sochi"
Capacity: 12,000
Built: 2013

























27. Nagorny (entertainment complex)
Nizhny Novgorod
HC "Torpedo"
Capacity: 5600
Built: 1965
Reconstruction: 2007

























28. Ice Sports Complex CSKA
Moscow
HC "CSKA"
Capacity: 5600
Built: 1991


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> *Ice Arena Wales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



360-degree view of the main arena:

https://t.co/gCMlQy5Kra

360-degree view of the additional ice rink:

https://t.co/reKjynSqOS


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## KOSTYK (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone have some photos of Canalta Center in Medicine Hat from a Tigers match? Tnx.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ice Arena Wales:



















https://twitter.com/IceTimeTV


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Sheffield Steeldogs*



> iceSheffield is an ice arena in the Lower Don Valley, Sheffield, England. It was completed in May 2003 at a cost of £15 million. It consists of two Olympic-size ice rinks with seating for 1,500 people in pad 1 and 125 in pad 2





















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceSheffield


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> Images from opening night of our new home, Ice Arena Wales v Belfast Giants on 12th March


158953399


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

Any more pictures or videos of ice hockey supporters culture >?


----------



## Blizz_krk (Sep 19, 2009)

nyrmetros said:


> Any more pictures or videos of ice hockey supporters culture >?


Cracovia now is Polish play-off champion.


----------



## Godscrasher (Feb 28, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> Ice Arena Wales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whitley Bay here and I'm not jealous one bit. Nope not at all!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Ice Rink in Morocco*

1st African Cup of Nations in july in Morocco. With 5 clubs : «Bears» de Casablanca et les «Capitals» de Rabat (Maroc), les «Corsaires» d’Alger (Algérie), les «Aigles de Carthage» (Tunisie) et les «Anubis et Pharaons» (Égypte).

All of North Africa. 


*Rabat
Mega Mall*



http://telquel.ma/2016/05/31/premiere-coupe-dafrique-hockey-glace-se-tiendra-au-maroc_1499467




https://www.facebook.com/megamallpatinoire/photos?ref=page_internal


*Casablanca
Morocco Mall*






http://www.hmizate.ma/deal/glissez-...au-morocco-mall-a-35dhs-au-lieu-de-65dhs.html


*Agadir
Sofitel,Temporary*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*7 clubs in Morocco
*
Casablanca : Bears, Buffalo, Eagles.
Kenitra : Huskies
Mohammedia : Fishers
Rabat : Capitals 
Salé : Pirates

Pictures to come during the 1st ACN Cup. 



Rabat with love 2 said:


>


----------



## HvSAB (Jun 24, 2012)

*Helios Arena *

City: Villingen-Schwenningen, Germany

DEL Team: Schwenninger Wild Wings

Capacity: 6.215





































More photos of Helios Arena: http://hendriksvisitedstadiums.com


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

Gadiri said:


> *7 clubs in Morocco
> *
> Casablanca : Bears, Buffalo, Eagles.
> Kenitra : Huskies
> ...


being from hockey-crazy country (slovakia), i just have to say it is great to see ice hockey being played in more and more countries ! keep going guys, all the best to you !


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Bojangles Coliseum, the original Charlotte Coliseum. Outlasted its "replacement" and is still going strong!


----------



## Chevy114 (Jul 21, 2011)

Location, location, location! Oh and Bojangles rules!


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

The Sullivan Arena in Anchorage could be without a tenant in the near future if the University of Alaska-Anchorage drops its hockey program and the ECHL Alaska Aces either fold or relocate elsewhere following this season.


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

Hersheypark Arena GoPro video


----------



## mrakbaseball (May 6, 2009)

mrakbaseball said:


> The Sullivan Arena in Anchorage could be without a tenant in the near future if the University of Alaska-Anchorage drops its hockey program and the ECHL Alaska Aces either fold or relocate elsewhere following this season.


Final game for the ECHL team, the Alaska Aces, at the Sullivan Arena, April 8, 2017.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

Finally, new hockey arena in Croatian, in city of *Sisak*. This is the third one in the country able to host hockey matches, there are two old "arenas" in Zagreb. I expected investments in Zagreb after Medveščak went professional, even had 4-year stint in the KHL, but basically nothing happened infrastructure-wise so this poor city did it. Looks like an amazing venue.










Facebook page of the future tenant, KHL Sisak. https://www.facebook.com/KhlSisak/


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Gonna try and revive this thread a bit as there's been quite a few new venues that don't quite make the cut for their own threads.

First and foremost:

San Jose Sharks are building a new 4,200 seat arena attached to their practice facility to serve as home for their AHL affiliate the San Jose Barracuda: http://www.sjbarracuda.com/news/det...es-expansion-to-solar4america-ice-at-san-jose


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Las Vegas Golden Knights have purchased the San Antonio Rampage and are moving them to a new 6,000 seat arena they will build attached to their practice facility in Henderson, NV: https://www.nhl.com/goldenknights/n...ity-of-henderson-issue-ahl-update/c-315009272


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

*Czech extraliga arenas 2020/21 by capacity*

Sparta Praha - O2 Arena (17,220)
















Dynamo Pardubice - Enteria Arena (10,194)
















Vítkovice Ridera - Ostravar Arena (9,833)
















Kometa Brno - DRFG Arena (7,700)

















Indiáni Plzen - LOGSPEED CZ Arena (7,536)

















Bílí Tygři Liberec - Home Credit Arena (7,500)
















Berani Zlín - Zimní stadion Ludka Čajky (7,000)


















Hradec Králové - ČPP Arena (6,890)
















Motor České Budějovice - Budvar Arena (6,421)
















Verva Litvínov - Zimní stadion Ivana Hlinky (6,011)
















Energie Karlovy Vary - KV Arena (5,874)
















Hc Olomouc - Zimní stadion Olomouc (5,500)

















Oceláři Třinec - Werk Arena (5,400)
















Bk Mladá Boleslav - ŠKOENERGO Arena (4,200)


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

*New projects in Czech republic*

Kometa Brno - 12,000 (2023/25)
































Dukla Jihlava - 5,600 (2023/24)


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

*Swiss NL arenas 2020/21 by capacity*

SC Bern - PostFinance-Arena (17,031)

















ZSC Lions - Hallenstadion (11,200)
















Lausanne HC - Vaudoise aréna (9,600)
















HC Lugano - Cornèr Arena (7,800)
















Geneve-Servette - Les Vernets (7,285)















EV Zug - Bossard Arena (7,200)
















HC Davos - Valliant Arena (7,080)
















EHC Biel - Tissop Arena (6,521)
















Ambri-Piotta - Pista la Valascia (6,500)

















Fribourg-Gotteron - BCF Arena (6,500)
















SC Rapperswil-Jona Lakers - St. Galler Kantonalbank Arena (6,100)
















SCL Tigers - Ilfishalle (6,000)


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

*Swedish SHL arenas 2020/21 by capacity*

Malmo Redhawks - Malmo Arena (12,600)















Frolunda HC - Scandinavium (12,044)















Linkoping HC - Saab Arena (8,500)















Farjestad BK - Löfbergs Arena (8,250)
















Djurgardens IF - Hovet (8,094)
















Brynas IF - Monitor ERP Arena (7,909)
















Leksands IF - Tegera Arena (7,650)
















HV71 - Kinnarps Arena (7,000)

















Lulea HF - Coop Norrbotten Arena (6,300)
















Skelleftea AIK - Skelleftea Kraft Arena (5,801)

















Vaxjo Lakers - Vida Arena (5,750)
















Orebro HK - Behrn Arena (5,500)
















Rogle BK - Catena Arena (5,045)
















Oskarshamn - Be-Ge Hockey Center (3,275)


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

*Finnish Liiga arenas 2020/21 by capacity (with Jokerit)*

Jokerit Helsinki - Hartwall Arena (13,349)
















TPS Turku - Gatorade Center (11,820)















HIFK Helsinki - Helsingin jäähalli (8,200)
















Ilves & Tappara - Tampereen jäähalli (7,300)

















Karpat Oulu - Oulun Energia Areena (6,485)
















Assat Pori - Isomäki Areena (6,350)
















Kookoo - Lumon Areena (5,950)
















Lahti Pelicans - Isku Areena (5,371)
















HPK - Pohjantähti Areena (5360)















Kaipa - Olvi Areena (5,300)
















Saipa - Lappeenrannan kisapuiston jäähalli (4,820)
















Lukko Rauma - Kivikylän Areena (4,700)

















JYP - Synergia-areena (4,437) 
















Jukurit - Ikimoa Arena (4,200)

















Sport Vaasa - Vaasa Arena (5,000 ?)


----------



## vino_93 (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice posts ! Let me share with you french league arenas.

*France Ligue Magnus arenas 2020/21 by capacity* 

1. Les Brûleurs de Loups de Grenoble - Patinoire Pôle Sud (4208)




















2. Les Ducs d'Angers - Angers IceParc (3536)



















3. Boxers de Bordeaux - Patinoire de Mériadeck (3312)



















4. Les Dragons de Rouen - Patinoire de l'île Lacroix (3279 --> expansion finished during this break)



















A 4th stand has been added, and VIP boxes created.

5. Les Gothiques d'Amiens - Coliseum (3200)



















6. Les Jokers de Cergy-Pontoise - Aren'Ice (2956)



















7. Les Rapaces de Gap - Alp'Arena (2930)



















8. Les Diables Rouges de Briançon - Patinoire René Froger (2300)



















9. Les Pionniers de Chamonix - Centre Sportif Richard Bozon (1660 officially, but games can be played with more than 2000)





















10. Les Scorpions de Mulhouse - Patinoire de l'Illberg (1600)



















11. L'Hormadi d'Anglet - Patinoire de La Barre (1450)




















12. Les Aigles de Nice - Patinoire Jean Bouin (1296)


----------



## Majky27 (May 6, 2015)

*German DEL arenas 2020/21 by capacity*

Kolner Haie - Lanxess Arena (18,700)
















Eisbären Berlin - Mercedes-Benz Arena (14,600)

















Adler Mannheim - SAP Arena (13,600)
















Düsseldorfer EG - ISS Dome (13,205)

















Krefeld Pinguine - Yayla Arena (8,029)















Nurnberg Ice Tigers - Arena Nürnberger Versicherung (7,672)
















Augsburger Panther - Curt-Frenzel-Stadion (6,179)
















Red Bull Munchen - Olympia-Eissportzentrum (6,136)
















+ New SAP Garden (11,500)
















Schwenninger Wild Wings - Helios Arena (6,125)
















Straubing Tigers - Eisstadion am Pulverturm (5,730)
















Iserlohn Roosters - Eissporthalle Iserlohn (4,967)
















ERC Ingolstadt - Saturn Arena (4,816)
















Fischtown Pinguins Bremerhaven - Eisarena Bremerhaven (4,647)
















Grizzlys Wolfsburg - Eis Arena Wolfsburg (4,503)


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Climate Pledge Arena (17,100) in Seattle, Washington, USA.


----------

